# Nautilus CCF x2



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all. I'm thinking of picking up a 10wt reel primarily for fall salmon with a possibility of some salt water fishing in the winter. One of the reels I was looking at is this nautilus. It seems to get good reviews on the web with a great drag and quick pickup. Does anyone have an experience or thoughts on this version? https://www.nautilusreels.com/reels/nautilus-ccf-x2/

Another possibility is the Orvis: https://www.orvis.com/p/mirage-reel/2j6b?WebWhackKeyword=mirage usa

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/orvis-mirage-usa-fly-reel

Thanks for looking and any comments welcome.


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought the 6/8 to take to me with Alaska. Reel was great drag was smooth over countless fish. Fits a 330 grain skagit head nicely. 

Everything was great till I went to put the reel away after a week of fishing. The reel seat was bent. The rod reel seat was suspect so YMMV on that. Still kinda burned my ass to have to pay 30 to replace a part on a $450 reel after one trip. 


In that range I would look at the Galvan Torque as well. 

If it could fit a skagit head I would have went with a Tibor. Unfortunately the old school arbor doesn’t fit. If money wasn’t an object I’d go for the Tibor Signature series.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Between the CCFX and the Mirage, the Mirage is considered bulletproof. It’s not even close. I don’t like Orvis gear because I get 2 Orvis catalogs a week minimum and know that their stuff is way overpriced. But that Mirage reel is the real deal. (Pun intended). At that V size you’re around $800 but it’s a great reel.

I would contact Mayfly Outfitters in Holland it you’re interested in finding something where they’ll make you a great deal if you get an extra spoil and a couple lines. They have Hatch, Bauer, Sage (their reels are made in Asia :-( ) Galvan, Hardy. I love my Hatch reels.

Here are the Mayfly Outfitters reel listings at $450 to $800 on eBay 

https://www.ebay.com/b/Fly-Fishing-..._outfitters&isRefine=true&_udlo=450&_udhi=800

Good luck.


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

For $800 I would for sure put my vote in for a Tibor Riptide in the classic or Signature series. I love the fact that you can service the original with a penny or the signature series sealed drag. Doing so doesn’t void the warranty either. They are the AK-47 of the fly reel world. 

Not to mention they sound 10/10.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I have an older CCF, and it has withstood quite a bit of abuse and wear and tear, great drag and very dependable. The down side is that the reel itself is a little on the heavy side. With that in mind I picked up a Nautilus X series, and it has been great from bonefish, small permit to carp, and would probably pick up the X series over the CCF. If you are set on getting a Nautilus I'd definitely check out the X series. 

If you're looking for something else I have an older Mirage, it is a great reel as well (have it on my Spey rods and use it for tarpon and it's on my 11wt for Musky). I also have an Abel Super 8, which is what I use for salmon, and the drag on the Abel is also one of the best on the markets. The drag on that is still going strong after 8 years of abuse.

In the end all the reels that everyone has suggested are great reels, and I don't think you'd be disappointed in any of them. It comes down to personal preference and feel on the reels.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

BeanOFish said:


> I have an older CCF, and it has withstood quite a bit of abuse and wear and tear, great drag and very dependable. The down side is that the reel itself is a little on the heavy side. With that in mind I picked up a Nautilus X series, and it has been great from bonefish, small permit to carp, and would probably pick up the X series over the CCF. If you are set on getting a Nautilus I'd definitely check out the X series.
> 
> If you're looking for something else I have an older Mirage, it is a great reel as well (have it on my Spey rods and use it for tarpon and it's on my 11wt for Musky). I also have an Abel Super 8, which is what I use for salmon, and the drag on the Abel is also one of the best on the markets. The drag on that is still going strong after 8 years of abuse.
> 
> In the end all the reels that everyone has suggested are great reels, and I don't think you'd be disappointed in any of them. It comes down to personal preference and feel on the reels.


These are great suggestions.

I have a 20 year old Abel Super 5 that is my light saltwater and was my main light salmon reel until I got my Hatch reels. It’s been fantastic. The only negative to the Abels is that their finish is a bit harder than other reels. They do get nicked up a bit. But I’m very happy with mine.

Nostromo, please post a pic when you make your choice. 

I’m looking forward to using this soon...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Galvan Torque T10 and a Sage SALT.

Thanks for all the help! I know a lot more about fly reels than I ever did.


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think that will be a good choice. 

It’s an interesting design half old school like the Tibor with the weight of a new school reel. Give us an update with how that works out for you after salmon season.


----------

